
The great GPU crisis – why are graphics cards so expensive, and how bad is it? - smacktoward
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/01/24/why-are-graphics-cards-so-expensive
======
kup0
I hadn't realized this was going on until today. Makes sense with the stock
all getting absorbed by cryptocurrency miners. It is a problem that needs
solving though, because it's turned the DIY PC building market on its head
right now (for those that need a solid GPU)

I was looking in the used market for a 1060/1070 to get some ideas of what I
need to budget for them and noticed the prices in used markets had jumped
significantly. Seems like I'll be holding off for a while longer before making
any purchase.

